
O'Reilly Offering Programming EBooks for Free - ksashikumar
https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/556kxj/oreilly_offering_programming_ebooks_for_free/
======
tf2manu994
This script from the post works well:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/556kxj/or...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/556kxj/oreilly_offering_programming_ebooks_for_free/d88gp0j)

The books are really short though, like 50pp each.

